# Tabelle: Breite bestimmen



## chuvak (2. Mai 2008)

Im Anhang habe ich eine Beispieltabelle angehängt.
Auf der linken Seite soll das Menü sein, dessen feste Breite 100px ist.
Auf der rechten Seite ist ein Bild und auch feste 100px.
In der Mitte befindet sich dann der Inhalt, der von Seite zu Seite wechselt. Da es einige verschiedene Bildschirmauflösungen gibt, möchte ich, dass der Inhalt sich jeweils anpasst.

Wie kann ich das erreichen?
Geht das Gleiche auch mit der Höhe?

```
<table border="1" width="100%" height="200">
<tr><td width="100">Menü</td><td>Inhalt</td><td width="100">Bild</td></tr>
</table>
```


----------



## Maik (2. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich jetzt nicht, weshalb du dieses Thema überhaupt eröffnet hast, denn die Tabelle wird sich mit ihrer relativen Breite (width=100%) genau so verhalten, wie du es dir erwünschst, und sich  in der mittleren Spalte den unterschiedlichen Bildschirmauflösungen anpassen.

Denselben Effekt kannst du ganz einfach simulieren, indem du das Browserfenster kleiner und größer skalierst, und dabei mit einem Auge das Verhalten der Tabelle beobachtest, insbesondere das der mittleren Tabellenzelle.

Wenn sich die Tabelle in der Vertikalen den Monitorgegebenheiten anpassen soll, ist die fixe Höhenangabe  natürlich hinderlich, und müsste ebenfalls relativ gewählt werden.

Ich hoffe, dir mit meiner kurzen Schilderung weitergeholfen zu haben


----------



## Wipeout (2. Mai 2008)

Hmmm also ich würde eventuell mit verschachtelten tabellen arbeiten.
also einmal eine tabelle mit der kompletten breite und dadrin dann tabellen mit deinen angaben.


----------



## Maik (2. Mai 2008)

Wipeout hat gesagt.:


> Hmmm also ich würde eventuell mit verschachtelten tabellen arbeiten.
> also einmal eine tabelle mit der kompletten breite und dadrin dann tabellen mit deinen angaben.


Sorry, dass ich dir zu später Stunde  jetzt von der Seite so reingrätsche, aber mit verschachtelten Tabellen wird's ja immer besser. :suspekt:

Tabellen dienen semantisch nicht zum Aufbereiten eines Seitenentwurfs / -layouts, sondern um Daten in tabellarischer Form aufzubereiten, respektive auszugeben. Mit solchen wahnwitzigen Tabellenkonstruktionen bläht ihr euren Quellcode so dermaßen und unnötig auf, dass einem beim bloßen zuschauen schon schlecht werden kann.

Im 21.Jahrhundert sollte es eigentlich auch bis zu euch durchgedrungen sein, dass Seitenlayouts mit einem wohlgeformten Markup ausgezeichnet und anschliessend mit CSS gestaltet werden, und Tabellen nur dort zum Einsatz  kommen, wo sie ihre semantische Daseinsberechtigung besitzen.

Immer wieder empfehlenswert: Warum Layout mit Tabellen dumm ist:. Probleme definiert, Lösungen angeboten.


----------



## Wipeout (2. Mai 2008)

Das ist soweit schon klar Maik, nur so wie es aussieht möchte er ja eine seite damit aufbauen, also warum dann nicht mit verschachtelten Tabellen ? 
Das CSS von der einfachheit und von der Arbeit her besser ist, sollte wirklich jedem klar sein, der sich ein bisschen mit der Materie beschäftigt hat.
aber danke für den Link den kannte ich bis grade noch nicht


----------



## Maik (2. Mai 2008)

Und wozu willst du in die bestehende Tabelle noch eine oder mehere Tabellen zusätzlich einbauen?

So, wie sie sich im obigen Quellcode präsentiert, wird sie sich genau so verhalten, wie es sich der Autor wünscht; die äußeren Zellen behalten ihre Breite wegen der fixen Breitenangabe, und die mittlere Zelle wird auf die Bildschirmauflösungen reagieren, und sich in Akkordeonmarnier zusammen- und auseinanderziehen.

Lediglich in der Vertikalen verharrt sie derzeit mit der festen Höhenangabe.


----------



## Wipeout (2. Mai 2008)

*grübel*
Tatsache...... ok ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil.
Ich glaub es wird zeit das ich ins Bettchen gehe zu wenig schlaf mindert das denkvermögen 
Also nix für ungut.


----------



## Maik (2. Mai 2008)

Kein Problem, man kann ja schliesslich über alles reden


----------

